# Affichage police Safari



## Fìx (2 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un souci (je suppose) avec mes polices qui fait que l'affichage sur internet est très bizarre sur mon ordi au travail. 

En fait, l'informaticien a une méthode vis-à-vis des polices qui est radicale. Quand il installe un Mac, il désactive toutes les polices, remet celles qui sont indispensables au système et me laisse le soin de remettre manuellement  les polices dont j'aurai besoin pour travailler via Suitcase Fusion. 

Voici donc par exemple l'affichage de la page d'accueil des forums MacGé sur mon écran :





Autre exemple, la fenêtre d'édition des messages :



​
Config :


OS X.8.4
Safari 6.0.5 (mais le problème est le même sur Firefox)

Je pense donc que je dois réinstaller une police, mais laquelle ?

Merci d'avance de vos réponses !


----------



## quark67 (2 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, le code Web indique :

```
font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
```

En priorité, le navigateur utilise la police Verdana. S'il ne la trouve pas, il emploie Arial, sinon Helvetica. En dernier recours, la police spécifiée comme étant de la famille _sans serif_ dans le navigateur. Ce dernier élément n'est plus réglage par l'utilisateur depuis quelques temps dans les préférences de Safari, ce qui complique quelque peu l'identification de la police employée si le navigateur est contraint d'employer la police _sans serif_ par défaut.
Dans Firefox, ce réglage est encore accessible (préférences, contenu, avancé) et indique chez moi « Helvetica » pour le réglage _sans serif_.

Bref, si tu disposes de Verdana, il y a sans doute un problème avec cette police. À vérifier dans un document texte utilisant cette fonte.
Sinon, voir avec Arial.
Si Arial et Verdana ne sont pas disponibles, vérifier avec Helvetica.

Si cela ne donne rien, créer un autre compte utilisateur et voir si le problème persiste.
Et si oui, demander à l'informaticien à ta disposition...


----------



## Fìx (2 Septembre 2013)

Parfait&#8230;J'aurai dû y penser tout seul à c'te verdana ! :rateau: Suffit que j'la réinstalle et youpi ! 


Merci beaucoup !


----------

